
Πfs: Never worry about data again - wslh
https://github.com/philipl/pifs
======
FreedomToCreate
Interesting idea, like something that you could throw into a Sci-Fi movie to
explain how all knowledge of the internet is stored in the Hero's phone, but
it practicability seems limited unless you can develop an algorithm that finds
the sequence of bytes you are looking for in an efficient manner. Good luck
with this.

